# calibrated mic



## calex1117 (Jan 31, 2013)

Im about to buy a calibrated mic and will like it to get to 150 dbs. I know Linear x has one like this but will like to have options.

Any other one???


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The Linear-X M-51 measurement microphone at $350 can indeed handle 150dB sound pressure levels. Do you mind my asking what you need those SPL levels for? Just curious. Most HTS applications for measurement microphones do fine with lower SPLs. A lot of our users like the new USB microphones, like the MiniDSP UMIK-1 for $75, but it tops out at 133 dB.

Maybe someone else can suggest another model that will meet your needs. Best of luck.

By the way, I see you are a newcomer. Welcome to the Home Theater Shack. I think it is the most friendly, helpful bunch of A/V folks on the web, and a pretty smart bunch, too. Let us know if there is anything else we can help you with.


----------



## matte (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah 150 dB is super loud. Like ear drum bursting loud. 110 is a loud concert. 133 is past the point of pain. So be careful with whatever you're measuring at those level.


----------

